# ECA education credential validation question



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

Does the applicant submit the transcripts given by the university directly to Wes Canada or its required that the university needs to post it directly to Wes Canada. My friend needs some help with this. Request your valuable inputs .. cheers


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

As far as I know, they institute should sumbit this directly to WES.
But lets wait for an answer from a wise man.


----------

